# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Amphiprion frenatus

## Antonio Amaral



----------


## Rui Bessa

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família:Pomacentridae
Alimentação:Omnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto:12 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo):120 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado):4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1,2,3

----------

